# shooting



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

wondering if anynoe would share how much property they have and the minimum acreage they would target shoot on? Do you hunt sameland and do only take a shot with a solid berm behind you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just use *common sense,* a things like "lot size" and "berms" don't mean so much


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

bb ranges are 5 meter with a 24 in square back stop, air rifle 10 meters with a 14 inch square backstop, 22 rifle shots can be taken on 25 and 50 yard ranges, pistol shots on 25 yard range, 1000 yard shots take a bigger range.

why do you ask?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

was told in other posting under homesteading questions shooting and neighbors, 32 acres was not enough land to target shoot in.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

it very much depends what is around you and the terrain is it flat or hilly 


a 1/2 acre would be plenty if you were surrounded by forest, swamp or crop land with no houses in it 

or if you had a big hill , a rock pit , the right berms 

if say you had 32 acers surrounded by houses on all sides you would need a sizable hill or ravine to shoot in , or the construction of some appropriate berms for the situation
terrain and improvements are everything 


one of the ranges a co-worker belongs to had a number of houses go in around it , you shoot from a covered range house made of concrete you shoot through a similar structure and finally into a 3rd bunker where the loose sand berm is 


hunting is the same it largely depends on the terrain , where houses and such are , smaller flatter areas can be hunted if one hunts from a elevated stand where any shot is made at a steep downward angle , other things can also be taken into consideration 

i had a friend who would shoot from inside his barn out the door into a berm , it was either going to hit the barn or the berm nothing besides was possible , it also changer the way it sounded it really didn't sound like gun fire any more 

it also depends what you shoot , and how far you shoot


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i know of no general law that limits shooting with acreage.

on the other hand i think 4 wheelers should only be sold to land owners that have 200 acres or more.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oops I see i responded from the MRS. 's account above 

I disagree about the 4 wheelers , we have a number of state 4wheeler trails just like snowmobile trails , some are the same trail with dual season use , as well as 4 wheelers being legal to ride on secondary streets in some of the towns 

as long as both are used responsibly all is fine 

i also have a friend with a farm much less than 200 acres and a 4 wheeler , but he has a plow on it it is more of a snow removal and farm hauler set up to haul water jugs and hay to the animals in the winter when the water lines all freeze 

a lot of people in town have 4 wheelers with plows mounted on them , add a amber strobe and they go all over town clearing snow some for profit some for friends and family 

a large number of 4wheelers here have more in common with a fishing boat than the trail riders , ice fishing is a major use of 4 wheelers here , depending on the lake they must be equipped with flotation to keep them up if they go thru the ice , some are even equipped with sonar and all the fishing gear , others just pull the sled or shanty 


with everything it is about responsible use 

atv safety is now mandatory in Wis for any one born on or after jan 1988 like hunting is if your born jan 1 1973 

State Laws: 

Children under 12 must wear a helmet at all times except if the ATV is operated for agricultural purposes or on family's land.
Children between age 12 and 18 must wear a helmet, unless hunting or fishing, operating for agricultural purposes, or on their family's land.
All ATVs are required to be registered. There are two types of registration: (1) public land use, which is renewed every two years or (2) private land use, which lasts for the lifetime of the vehicle.
No one under 12 may operate an ATV unless operating on their family's land, operating for agricultural purposes and under direct supervision of a person over age 18, or unless operating a 4-wheel ATV of 90cc or less on a designated ATV trail and accompanied by a parent.
No one under 12 may operate an ATV on a roadway.
Children at least age 12 and born on or after January 1, 1988, must have taken a safety training course, unless operating on family's land.
ATV use on roads is prohibited, except for agricultural purposes or to cross these roads.
ATVs shall not be operated during hours of darkness without a lighted taillight and headlight.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have just 160 acres now, but I can shoot in a northerly direction and not worry about hitting anything for 7 miles.
East is 2 miles to a road and West is over 3 miles before there's even a house.
There's a road on our south side, and I never shoot across a road


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Our place sits on a hillside. But it's only 13 acres. Over on the other side is the pond, also on the hillside. We just go down to the bottom and shoot into the lower side of the pond berm.
It's like shooting into a big, high berm, backstop. It works fine. On up the hill about 75 yards is the State Forest. With the pond berm and the hillside above, our 13 acres is really a great, safe place to shoot. Our closest neighbors are non-shooting pacifists. In spite of our shooting, they remain very friendly, though. Could be because I give them a big bottle of my homebrewed Mead, each year at Christmas. All our neighbors are pretty friendly, actually.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We live in the middle of 40 acres of woods and have a 100 yd shooting range in the back yard. Our closest neighbor is about 3/8 to 1/2 mile distance. Our range - which is cut into the woods - has a berm at the end. I would never feel comfortable shooting without a backstop even tho there is miles of woods behind our range.

As far as shooting noise goes. It sounded like a battleground around our place this past weekend with all the upland game and duck hunters nearby. It doesn't bother us. In fact, just down the road lives a local police chief and a husband/wife conservation officer couple. They are shooting all the time too. I guess we're lucky.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 100yd range on my land..no problems.For long range,a good friend has a 1mile x 2 mile cotton field that I use a 20' wide strip of thats 1/2m until a giant pile of cowcrap and dirt-nice backstop.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I am building a range which will have a concrete pad to catch brass and wooden sides to direct fire down range. Three berms, the first 10 - 15 degrees west of due north at about 50 meters, one due north at 100m, and one 10 - 15 east of north at 25 meters. The 12' high berms are to be constructed of old loader and tractor tires and sand. I have a relatively unlimited supply of tires and sand. The width of the berms will vary, the far distant one being the widest. 

beyond the berms is 3/4 mile of dense forest, then 1+ mile of lake. The closest building that isn't one of mine is a neighbor's home 1/2 due west thru heavy forest. 

The closest berm will have target holders at 5, 7, 10, 15, and 25 meters to practice quick draws and the purpose of having targets/berms at various angles is to practice fast shifting targets.

If anyone sees any problems or has suggestions for improvements with this set up, please sing out.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

NRA has specs for range back stops,,,its an old publication.

to stop wild elevation accidental shots, thick baffles can be placed about 10 to 15 feet from the firing line about 5 feet high at bottom and roughly 12 feet tall..

the Lejune mainland range uses metal hoops that the muzzles must be placed in for high caliper rifles....prevents shooter from elevating muzzles above safe levels


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

ace admirer said:


> NRA has specs for range back stops,,,its an old publication.
> 
> to stop wild elevation accidental shots, thick baffles can be placed about 10 to 15 feet from the firing line about 5 feet high at bottom and roughly 12 feet tall..
> 
> the Lejune mainland range uses metal hoops that the muzzles must be placed in for high caliper rifles....prevents shooter from elevating muzzles above safe levels


I got a source for free telephone poles this week, about 100 of them. That should do the trick for the baffles.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

lamoncha lover said:


> was told in other posting under homesteading questions shooting and neighbors, 32 acres was not enough land to target shoot in.


Now that is funny!

I have 21 acres and we shoot on it.. For smaller acreage it will depend on it's layout, for larger areas, it's a matter of where to put berms, banking to keep the bullets on the property. Safety first!

If I had 32 acres of flat land I know I could get a real nice safe range on it. But it would require a dozer/backhoe..


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> Now that is funny!
> 
> I have 21 acres and we shoot on it.. For smaller acreage it will depend on it's layout, for larger areas, it's a matter of where to put berms, banking to keep the bullets on the property. Safety first!
> 
> If I had 32 acres of flat land I know I could get a real nice safe range on it. But it would require a dozer/backhoe..


I'm sure some people would say the whole world is not enough space to fire a 22.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

ace admirer said:


> I'm sure some people would say the whole world is not enough space to fire a 22.


Oh so true!

For example here where we are at, there is a development with over 240 homes in it. They are to are rear and across the creek on property adjacent to ours. They call the police when we are firing during the summer and it is after 9pm..

The problem is they are in a different Township and their noise ordinances don't apply to us. They have a 9PM noise ordinance and our Township is 10PM for a weekday..

It's funny, because we've been firing there for over 20 years and the development has only been there about 10 years..

Our Township police just come by and tell us and shake their heads, because we aren't violating any law. But then we get out the Mosin-Nagant carbines (7.62x55r) and fire a couple of rounds, just as a tease..

Mosin-Nagant = think of as a Russian 30-06 in a carbine the size of a typical 30-30 and very very loud... Oh and kicks like a mule!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> ...Our Township police just come by and tell us and shake their heads, because we aren't violating any law. But then we get out the Mosin-Nagant carbines (7.62x55r) and fire a couple of rounds, just as a tease..
> 
> Mosin-Nagant = think of as a Russian 30-06 in a carbine the size of a typical 30-30 and very very loud... Oh and kicks like a mule!


It would be twice as much fun if you used your Mosin to shoot at some Tannerite targets! :goodjob:


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> It would be twice as much fun if you used your Mosin to shoot at some Tannerite targets! :goodjob:


Yes it would! I might have to remember that for next summer....


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Greetings from Kabul Afghanistan.

Iâve got 80 acres and shoot between 25-600 yards. Iâve graveled in a 30 meter pistol range and dug into the side of a hill to create a berm. For my rifle target berm (300-600-yards) I pushed some dirt up creating a smaller berm. I shoot from a hill into another hill so my backstop is fairly robust.

I wouldnât worry about your property size in so much as Iâd worry about your backstop. Here in KS at least, thereâs no zoning rules in our county against shooting as long as itâs done safely. 

Hereâs some pictures of my setup:

Pistol Range:


















500 yards:










Rifle Berm










Chuck


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My backstop


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

We currently have 5 acres that the paved road cuts in half. I have a small berm in the back that we can shoot up to about 40 yards into. 

We shoot the .22s and handguns there, but I don't like to shoot the centerfire rifles. We just bought 15 acres a couple of miles away that is much more secluded with a bigger berm around the pond. I'm comfortable shooting anything over there.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There has got to be a lot of deaf Russians . . .Those guys who carried the Mosin-Nagant carbines.......

Nothing like setting off a firecracker three feet from your ears...........


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> There has got to be a lot of deaf Russians . . .Those guys who carried the Mosin-Nagant carbines.......
> 
> Nothing like setting off a firecracker three feet from your ears...........


Agreed! Even with headsets the things are loud....


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

would anyone stop shooting if you had the land,,and a safe place but the neighbors said it scared their goats? I guess that's the real question


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

lamoncha lover said:


> would anyone stop shooting if you had the land,,and a safe place but the neighbors said it scared their goats? I guess that's the real question


I have a very nice neighbor who has been a good friend, allowed me to store equipment on his property and watched over my land when I'm away. But he hates guns and gets very angry when folks in the forest which surrounds us are firing. I tried to gently tell him about my plans to build a firing range so he wouldn't be too surprised. Hopefully once he sees that my targets are 180 degrees away from his land he won't get too upset. 

But even if he does get upset, the firing will continue because I think it is important to have the guns and even more important to be handy with them.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

lamoncha lover said:


> would anyone stop shooting if you had the land,,and a safe place but the neighbors said it scared their goats? I guess that's the real question


No, I wouldnât stop as long as itâs legal, and safe to continue.

Property rights go both ways. While I do my best to be courteous, IE no shooting at all hours, late starts on Sundays, only training low-light/night firing in fall/spring, I bought my land and built my range to shoot on. I also limit my range use to when Iâm there and usually only a couple days a week. As much as I love to shoot, even I wouldnât want to live next to a range.

The emotional state of my neighborâs goats isnât something Iâd lose sleep over. Luckily for me, my closest neighbor also shoots; the nearest neighbor besides him is Â½ mile away. 

Chuck


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

our shooting was 180 degrees away from the neighbors and went no where near her goats or anyplace but our property,,and she still was all in a twist. Now since we refuse to stop shooting guess we are bad neighbors.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

what if it "scares" their goats if you crank a tractor, bushhog your land, mow your yard, crank a truck? some people want the entire world do act like they want them to.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Old John said:


> Our place sits on a hillside. But it's only 13 acres. Over on the other side is the pond, also on the hillside. We just go down to the bottom and shoot into the lower side of the pond berm.
> It's like shooting into a big, high berm, backstop. It works fine. On up the hill about 75 yards is the State Forest. With the pond berm and the hillside above, our 13 acres is really a great, safe place to shoot. Our closest neighbors are non-shooting pacifists. In spite of our shooting, they remain very friendly, though. Could be because I give them a big bottle of my homebrewed Mead, each year at Christmas. All our neighbors are pretty friendly, actually.


I had a setup at my old place where it backed to a slow area of the river and behind it was a fairly tall bluff - 20 or 30 ft. So we'd set up targets in front of the river. No rocks to ricochet off of, just some trees by the shore then the modest-sized section of river leading to the bluff. Had a good time firing all manner of rounds from .22 to 12-guages to .308x54 rounds.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Here in NY it is not the size of the property but the distance to a neighboring building. It is illegal to fire a gun within 500 ft. of a building you do not own or have permission from the owner. A safe backstop is very important.


----------

